# [SOLVED] Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42



## xpt0x

Hello everybody,

Here's my problem:

I have had after effects for some months now but haven't used it in a while (month or so) but last night i had to do some stuff with it and it went through normally. Then today i went on to continue the project and all of a sudden i can't create new projects or render letters or anything that has to do with importing/exporting/creating stuff.


The error message that shows up:










I've tried reinstalling, deleting non-MS truetype fonts, deleting all stuff that has to do with ae before reinstalling. I just don't know.

And BTW, here's my DXdiag:



Code:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/21/2010, 15:22:53
       Machine name: PRUI
   Operating System: n/d (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.100218-0019)
           Language: Portuguese (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: P5QL PRO
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/26/08 13:43:41 Ver: 08.00.14
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 3326MB RAM
          Page File: 2346MB used, 4996MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series         
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_02641043&REV_00
   Display Memory: 2425 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 1017 MB
    Shared Memory: 1407 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 960 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Monitor PnP Genérico
      Driver Name: aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap
   Driver Version: 8.17.0010.0024 (English)
      DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/5/2010 03:19:38, 506880 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D702-11CF-EB73-6E22BEC2C535**
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9442
        SubSys ID: 0x02641043
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F**: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E**: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F**: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E**: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D**: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6**: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F**: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E**: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B**: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Altifalantes (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_104382FE&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/13/2008 10:10:08, 2152344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_104382FE&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/13/2008 10:10:08, 2152344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_104382FE&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/13/2008 10:10:08, 2152344 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microfone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5643 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/13/2008 10:10:08, 2152344 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Rato
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Teclado
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00B4
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® Digital Media Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00B4
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ Concentrador raiz USB (usbport)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A36
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ Dispositivo USB de interface humana
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0084
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0007
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:34, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:34, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:34, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Rato compatível com HID
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0084
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:28, 15872 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:28, 34360 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Dispositivo de teclado HID
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00B4
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:31, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:31, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Controlador do teclado do servidor de terminais
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:28, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:31, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Controlador de rato do servidor de terminais
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:28, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:21:28, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 15.7 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: MAXTOR STM3500320AS ATA Device

      Drive: K:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

      Drive: M:
      Model: XIRUR JGDIR45U SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: BH9920T NHQ959K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: BH9920T NHQ959K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: BH9920T NHQ959K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

      Drive: L:
      Model: BH9920T NHQ959K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3A4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A4A&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Portuguese), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3A48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A48&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Portuguese), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Portuguese), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 151096 bytes

     Name: Controlador de High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_82FE1043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:30, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:11, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A26&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A20&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 LPC Interface Controller - 3A18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A18&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_82D31043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Portuguese), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_82D31043&REV_03\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_90\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (Portuguese), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 151096 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1026&SUBSYS_83041043&REV_B0\4&8372D40&0&00E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1E60x86.sys, 1.00.0000.0034 (English), 6/30/2008 18:28:00, 47616 bytes

     Name: Controlador Dual Channel PCI IDE padrão
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_6101&SUBSYS_82E01043&REV_B2\4&116B1340&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:09, 110136 bytes

     Name: Realtek 8185 Extensible Wireless Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8185&SUBSYS_822513D1&REV_20\4&1B359D48&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RTL85n86.sys, 6.1053.1002.2006 (English), 11/2/2006 08:30:56, 311808 bytes

     Name: Controlador de High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA301043&REV_00\4&39043ADE&0&0108
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 03:21:30, 53760 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series         
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_02641043&REV_00\4&39043ADE&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1030 (English), 5/5/2010 03:46:22, 5550592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 5/5/2010 02:21:38, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6113 (English), 5/5/2010 02:23:00, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0753 (English), 5/5/2010 02:41:48, 3788288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0259 (English), 5/5/2010 02:19:16, 3015680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 5/5/2010 03:13:30, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/25/2010 16:56:00, 203331 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/5/2010 02:08:38, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/5/2010 02:08:38, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 5/5/2010 02:23:50, 237568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 5/5/2010 02:18:52, 531632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 5/5/2010 03:12:46, 11776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 5/5/2010 03:19:48, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 5/5/2010 03:20:00, 42640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1056 (English), 5/5/2010 03:14:56, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1056 (English), 5/5/2010 03:15:32, 372736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2562 (English), 5/5/2010 03:13:10, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 5/5/2010 03:12:56, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 5/5/2010 03:12:36, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3776.38282 (English), 5/5/2010 03:16:04, 446464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.9836 (English), 5/5/2010 03:14:44, 15024128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0636 (English), 5/5/2010 02:38:58, 4022272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0636 (English), 5/5/2010 02:41:10, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0636 (English), 5/5/2010 02:41:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 4/28/2010 22:17:50, 2110 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6113 (English), 5/5/2010 02:22:12, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6113 (English), 5/5/2010 02:23:28, 15360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6113 (English), 5/5/2010 02:23:36, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmpxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0021 (English), 5/5/2010 02:21:48, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 22:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0279 (English), 5/5/2010 03:08:46, 3611648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6113 (English), 5/5/2010 02:22:26, 28160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 4/23/2010 19:55:28, 21290 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 21:52:02, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/18/2009 18:55:20, 294912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0024 (English), 5/5/2010 03:19:38, 506880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0002.0001 (English), 5/5/2010 02:34:58, 50176 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Difxapi.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/2/2006 13:21:54, 319456 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
ATI Media Center Video Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,atimcenc.dll,9.16.0000.30508
Moonlight H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800100,2,1,h264dec.ax,0.09.0000.50208
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
ATI MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI EZShare Server,0x00200000,1,0,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.3620
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18459
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2806
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.2524
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,
TechSmith File Source,0x00400000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith SWF Writer,0x00200000,2,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith WMFSDK Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Simple PIP,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
ImageSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TitleSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Time Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Frame Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Perf Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ZoomPIP Filter,0x00200000,2,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith PushVMR Source,0x00200000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith SimplePushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Wave Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Wave Buffer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 8,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 555,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 565,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 24,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 32,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
TechSmith Force Color32A,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,3.01.0002.0000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18459
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18461
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Source555Bit,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
Source565Bit,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
Source24Bit,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
Source32Bit,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull8,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull555,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull565,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull24,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull32,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransNull32a,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
TransSmpte,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
ATI EZShare Client,0x00200000,0,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
ATI Time Shift Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
ATI Time Shift Reader,0x00600000,0,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18459
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
AsyncEx,0x00200000,0,1,AsyncEx.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
File Source (MP3),0x00400000,0,1,MP3Source.ax,
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2122
ATI VCR Video Converter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX MKV Demux (unrestricted),0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
AVS Video Out,0x00200000,0,1,AVSVideoOutFilter3.ax,1.00.0000.0228
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Gretech Theora Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
ATI Video Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7),0x00602000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3726
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1424
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Pinnacle Systems MovieBox Deluxe Renderer,0x00000000,0,0,,
ATI Media Center Audio Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,atimcenc.dll,9.16.0000.30508
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6317
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI CC Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ATI VCR Stream Sink,0x00200000,0,0,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
AlphaRenderer,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
ATI Media Center Multiplexer,0x00400000,2,1,atimcenc.dll,9.16.0000.30508
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18461
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0001.0021
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1524
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1803
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Splitter,0x005fffff,1,2,admcspmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0056
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,admcdsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0058
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,admcdsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0058
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,admcesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0006
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,admcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0018
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,admceampeg.ax,1.00.0000.0009
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Moonlight-Elecard MPEG2 Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mpeg2dmx.ax,3.01.0200.50117
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.01.0001.0014
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
ATI Audio Delay Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Gretech Network(FLV) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0002.2806
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0002
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0002
RateSource,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD7),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.1624
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3711
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
DivX MKV Demux,0x00600000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0002.0006
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18461
ATI CC Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18459
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.00.0000.2803
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ATI Noise Reduction Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
TTL2 Decompressor,0x00800002,1,1,TTL2Dec.dll,
SourceARGB,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
ATI Audio Pitch Correction Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink H.264/AVC Decoder (PDVD7),0x00602000,2,3,CL264dec.ax,1.07.0000.1626
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18461
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
TTL2 DecompressorRGB,0x00800001,1,1,TTL2Dec.dll,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18461
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18459
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3421
ATI VCR Stream Source,0x00600000,0,0,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
Source8Bit,0x00200000,0,0,RGBFilters.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.1524
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18459
ATI FM-On-Demand Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461

Dispositivos de bifurcação/T de sequência WDM:
Conversor Tee/Sink-to-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,admcevmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0018
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Codec Cinepak da Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Codec Intel IYUV,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Codec Intel IYUV,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8.5 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atidvcr.dll,9.15.0000.20713
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,admceampeg.ax,1.00.0000.0009
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18461

Audio Capture Sources:
Microfone (Realtek High Definit,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461

 Pinnacle Auxiliary Filters:
Pinnacle Systems MovieBox Deluxe Renderer,0x00000000,0,0,,

Dispositivos de captura de sequência WDM:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

Dispositivos de composição de sequência WDM:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF RCA Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Pinnacle Systems MovieBox Deluxe Renderer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18459

Video Capture Sources:
Google Camera Adapter 0,0x00000000,0,0,,
Google Camera Adapter 1,0x00000000,0,0,,

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18459
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18459
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18459
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18459

Transformação de comunicação de sequência WDM:
Conversor Tee/Sink-to-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Altifalantes (Realtek High Defi,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
DirectSound: Altifalantes (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461
Realtek Digital Output(RCA) (Re,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18461


I thank you in advance for your help, this is something i really have to get fixed.


----------



## koala

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

Have you received a reply yet from Adobe Tech Support?


----------



## xpt0x

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

No, i haven't. :sigh:


----------



## xpt0x

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

BUMP :sigh:


----------



## koala

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

From *http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/2/867394*


> Try deleting your preference files. Start-up AE with the CTRL or Shift key down (I always forget) and a dialog box will come up asking if you want to trash the preferences.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I think it might be the Quicktime installation, if you've been having problems starting quicktime, at the time you start After Effects it will throw you that message, I uninstalled quicktime and then my after started, of course it told me "Quicktime functions will be disabled because a compatible version of QuikTime could not be found"
> 
> Now I have to fix the Quicktime problem but at least I know I don't have to reinstall After Effects.


More suggestions for the 'After Effects can't continue' error: *http://community.adobe.com/help/sea...duct_adobelr&x=0&y=0&area=0&lr=en_US&hl=en_US*


----------



## xpt0x

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

Thanks a lot, haven't tried these yet.

I'm going to try them to see if they work, and will reply in a bit.

thanks again


----------



## xpt0x

*Re: Adobe After Effects CS4 Crash - Error 0:42*

Sorry for the double-post but I can call this problem solved.

Here's what I did:

Delete the pref files (which, since i'm on vista were not on the location mentioned above, rather on C:\Users\User\Appdata\Roaming\Adobe\After Effects\9.0(strange i have CS4 ) )

Uninstalled both quicktime and itunes (i had to uninstall itunes manually since it looks like it hasn't got an uninstall option like quicktime.)

Ran after effects in windows XP compatible mode and as admin

Voilá, no more error message.


Thanks a lot Koala for helping me to solve this problem :smile:


----------

